# Woooo Hoooo!



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

Any help would be appreciated.

I am probably getting a Beretta 92fs tomorrow!

:smt082:smt023:watching:

I'm buyin' it from the bullet trap, and there is an onsite range there...can I shoot it out of the box?

How similar is it to the Tar PT92 (which I have shot and liked)? Exactly?

Also, are there any ammo or usage quirks that I should know about with this gun?

Kenn


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

If it's brand new, it should probably be cleaned before firing, but if you drag a bore snake thru it, you should be ok. Just make sure there are no obstructions in the barrel. It's test fired at the factory, but you never can be too careful.

Zhur


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Proud papa!*


If it lasts longer than 4 hours please consult a doctor.

Could not wait, I ran out at lunch and bought the Beretta 92 fs police special.
Also held a Glock 17, XD, 24/7/ and a PX4 (that one was a close second)

3 mags (cardboard box - no plastic case)

552.00 out the door.
probably firing it tomorrow.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Enjoy the new Beretta*

Here's wishing you a long and satisfying relationship with your 92 FS. If you do your part you will enjoy the piece for quite a long time. I shoot the 96 and carry one CCW. Beretta just fits my hand and shoots where it points, reliably. Best addition? LMS-1441 guild rod laser sight from LaserMax. Really dials in the potential without taking the time for a sight picture. Also added from Dave Olhasso: Elite II hammer and extended mag release. Both legal in the IDPA format.


----------

